# Favourite recording of Night on Bald Mountain



## Karoll (Apr 11, 2014)

What is your favourite recoding of Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain?
I heard many recordings and I found recording by Alberto Rizzio / London Symphony Orchestra pretty interesting. I think it's one of the best.




Any recommendations?


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The sound engineering on Dutoit's recording is Halloween-quality.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

:tiphat:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

The ones that record Mussorgsky's actual piece and not RK's bastardization of it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mussorgsky wrote three and maybe more versions of Night on Bald Mountain (see the Wiki article). But Rimsky's easily outshines the only one I've heard.

With Hallowe'en coming up, I'll admit that my favorite is Isao Tomita's. It'll scare the bejeezus out of the tykes!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've only heard one version on Telarc that I've owned for 30 years. I like it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Mussorgsky wrote three and maybe more versions of Night on Bald Mountain (see the Wiki article). *But Rimsky's easily outshines the only one I've heard.
> *


In what regard?

As far as I'm concerned, Mussorgsky's original is easily more original, gripping and imaginative. Rimsky's version sounds like a run of the mill what everyone else and their dancing macabre grandma was doing at the time.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

My recording is orchestrated and conducted by Leopold Stokowski. Screeching violins, snarling bass trombones.


----------

